# Any groups in College Park, MD



## misterha (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello everyone I've been biking for about 2 months and I'm looking for a group that can help me progress in this sport. Just wondering if anyone has suggestion for groups in the area.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

Race Pace Bicycles has a lot of group rides that leave from their Ellicott City and Columbia locations (not super close, but also not far from you). I don't do many group rides, so I'm not going to be too much help, but are you actually looking for groups or just for people to ride with?


----------



## cantridenough (Sep 21, 2008)

You can also check out Proteus Bikes on Rte 1. I know this time of year they have group rides for 'cross. Not sure about road, but it's worth a phone call.:thumbsup:


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

Check out the Bicycle Place ride, we leave at 8:30 am every Sunday morning. Bike shop is loacted on Grubb road close to Rock creek Park


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

x2 on the Bicycle Place ride.


----------

